# Purebred Beagles



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Purebred Beagles , Born 7/17/2011 , Have first shots , Both parents Excellent hunters , Located in East Lansing, Call 517-332-6053 or 517-599-0263 Keywords: Purebred Beagles 

Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Purebred Beagles - Michigan Sportsman Classifieds http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=21347&cat=500#ixzz1XMXwWwsW


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

bmp


----------

